# Sight Casting To Tailing Reds



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I fly fish in South Carolina from my poking skiff and one of the biggest things to do here is sight fish for tailing reds on the fly. I was wondering if there are places in the panhandle where fish still tail? I've heard stories about "way back when" before the jet skiers and everything there used to be quite a good bit of action with the tails. 

Anyone figure this place out? I'll be back home for the summer with my fury, you will find me poling around the Choctaw for most of the summer. Shoot me a pm or post here if you're interested in doing some sight fishing and switching off poling the flats anywhere from pcb to Pensacola.

Steven


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Pensacola has a few hidden gems that are a blast to pole but there are very very few people in the Pensacola area that actually pole a skiff. When you start heading east or west within an hour you will find a lot more people and places to do such. But I will definitely get up with you and fish, especially to check out that Fury. I am seriously eyeing the Evo.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks man! I almost pole 90% of the time in South Carolina and some days I don't even have the trolling motor on. It's a great boat and has handled everything I can throw at it. Will send you a pm when I get back to Destin.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Spoke with a homeowner this morning while out fishing, said we missed tailing reds by an hour.

There are numerous spots on upper Escambia where tailing reds can be found, but it's pretty rare. We spot them primarily by looking for swirls and wakes.

I'll PM you and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Escambia will have tailing fish. Grass flats can be shallow enough to sight fish but they don't really tail. There's a few fun flats that are pole-able.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I've often wondered why we don't have more tailing fish in our area? What's so different about here from Louisianna?


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

flyfisher said:


> I've often wondered why we don't have more tailing fish in our area? What's so different about here from Louisianna?


Our biggest problem is that fish on the flats have been run over by jet skis and boats throughout the years that they have just stopped tailing. Imagine you're at dinnertime having the feast of your life, but then someone drives his motorcycle right through your living room every time you're doing that. I probably wouldn't want to tail anymore either! 

The fish are always less skittish the farther you get away from the jet skis and other boats in my opinion. I usually deal with them on a daily basis in Destin, not sure how much pressure you guys get in pensacola with them. 

Thats the only theory that I can come up with, I wish they were more easily accessible around here. I have heard reports that there are some great spots the farther East you go away from Destin and I am excited to give those a shot this summer on the skiff.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I think the jet skis aren't even half the problem. We don't have a huge marsh, our grass flats aren't bigger and don't get shallow enough for fiddlers, baitfish to get caught in pools and oysters to show themselves. You can go to plenty of flats downs south and those fish get run over by plenty of skiffs, that doesn't stop the fish from eating, and that's why their tailing.... They're face down in skinny water. no motors areas are a big part of protecting the grass flats they have but those flats are way larger than our flats. We have a few, grass flats, they have hundreds if not thousands of acres. We have places you can find them tailing, now getting someone to show you this gem is gonna be difficult. 

Watching a red tail in the marsh is badass. I would love to get up to The Carolinas and see how it compares to Louisiana.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I've seen them tailing in west bay in PC lots of times. May be further than you want to travel though.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Josh - I routinely drive over an hour each way to fish here in the Carolina's. There's immense pressure up here on fish, so traveling is always an option! 

I agree with what you say about the shallower water and fiddlers. In South Carolina I can walk out to the marsh, and see thousands of fiddlers any given day starting May-September. The tailing reds over here are a little different, as we have to wait for the spring tides. I haven't had much luck this early season since our flood tides have all been at night or exteremely late in the evening. I want to see how it compares to Louisiana! Maybe we can trade a trip? You show me around some LA tails and I'll put you on some SC tails in the Fall (best time to fish there)


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Do the fish tail in more open waters of the bay or back in skinny creeks? I'm used to following tiny creeks that flood a flat at the right tide, rather than being able to find them each day at some similar locations. 

Either way, I get back this weekend and I am pumped to get out there and fish. If you see me launching, or on the water, come say hey! We seem to have a couple dedicated fly guys here and I'm excited to meet some of yall.


----------

